# Retrieving to hand



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Molson made a game out of the 'leave it' when playing fetch- he would dart at the ball when I moved. He knows what leave it is but it was fun to 'beat me to it.' He will leave treats for minutes but not the ball.

This is what I found worked for Molson and I- when he's running back I put my hand out and he may or may not hit it on the way by but he turns around (because he can never put the brakes on fast enough to stop next to me haha) and brings the ball to my hand. I say 'let it go'- if he does I throw it again... if he doesn't I stop trying and look away. When he approaches me again I repeat that. He gets that I won't play tug- if he wants me to throw it he has to give it up.

Molson knows the difference because when my boyfriend tries to get the ball from him- Molson will tease him and not let him have it. Then he comes to me and I say 'let it go' and he lets me have it. My boyfriend didn't understand why and I told him that I stopped playing the 'get the ball away from me' game.

I found that I had to figure out what works for Molson and then when I did- he picked it up real quick. Good luck with Mr. Darcy!!


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Luna (now six months old) loves to play tug. She's not much of a ball retriever but she loves her ropes and other toys. We started her early on "give it" - swap the toy for a treat. Now, when she's "retrieving" her rope, she has to drop it in my hand, "take it" gently when directed, then she's allowed to play tug for a bit. She then has to "give it" on command so I can toss it for her. If she doesn't "give it"on the first command, she needs to start the whole process again - drop it in my hand without any command before we play.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are a few articles and a few videos on both tug, drop, take and give.

I would use a special toy only for tug. Tugging is done for 15 to 30 seconds at a time. I would work on the give and take first so Mr. Darcy has an understanding of releasing the object before playing tug. 

Fetch or retrieve is a lot easier to teach in little steps so the dog actually gets a full understanding of the entire game.

? Teaching Your Dog to "Drop" - YouTube 





 Donna Hill Take it and give

http://highdrivedogs.com/blog/2012/06/04/do-you-tug/

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2012/04/improve-your-dog-training-by-playing-like-a-dog/

Tugging With the Dog | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog 

The Duration of The Tug Sessions | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Good advice. Thank you! It's so easy to inadvertently teach the wrong thing thru play. And then so confusing for the pup/dog when we try to unteach it later.


----------

